# Prima Amigo?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Going to get a bottle soon anyway but any recent users? The search didn't turn a great deal up.

I know a lot of people rate it but it's not widely used.

Much in the way of filling ability? It'll be used as a glaze after cleansing.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good at filling by DA, but I prefer Lime Prime for a quick spruce up. The abrasives in the LP do more actual correction rather than masking swrils, so far that reason I prefer LP.

My favourite for Amigo is hand application. Very easy to apply and buff (if you keep it thin) and leaves a nice shine behind.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A good comparison with things I have is Glossworks Glaze, White Diamond and Blackhole, and I reckon the Amigo is on a par with my other favourite hand glaze CG GG.
I know they can all go on by machine, I just call them hand glazes...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Dennis. I use LP as a polish and not a cleanser mate. Lsp's like Glasur didn't work very well with the LP so I just never used it again after that and always cleanse after using LP.

LP-Cleanse-Glaze-Wax/Seal.  When doing a full detail anyway. Last night I did GEP by hand and then Lusso Oro on half the car. Need to leave my CD on the passenger side and see how it holds up.

Very impressed so far. Seems to bead longer than Glasur did but the sheeting isn't as quick. It'll come down to which last longer. 

I never fancied Glossworks, seemed too oily for my liking. Prefered EZ creme and BH as they're both acrylic. Amigo has some protection elements iirc and is also a little different in construction to other glazes (may be marketing) i'm sure i'll enhance the colour of the car though.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I got some on the advice of Mike (Mr Face) and it's really impressed me so far, like Mike said it literally makes the paint SO slippery, almost impossible to imagine just how much so but i know Mike nearly did himself an injury when he went to support himself by putting his hand on the wing of the car, only to slip off!

I've only used it once so far but it really did leave a lovely surface ready for waxing


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What's GEP Kevin?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Blackfire Polish. Fantastic cleanser with light fillers. My recent detail thread showed a 50/50 by machine on my quarter and I was very impressed. Used it by hand and it'll certainly looked great!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice one, thanks.
Off to see your work...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Amigo to me is a world of it's own on dark colours. I'm inclined to use a paint cleanser then amigo then a synthetic sealant. Overkill? Maybe.


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

been amazed by the results of amigo on colour i've tried it on, so easy to remove aswell my fav glaze atm


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great job on the mean machine!
Great photos too!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Amigo to me is a world of it's own on dark colours. I'm inclined to use a paint cleanser then amigo then a synthetic sealant. Overkill? Maybe.


+ 1 (exactly as above)

Would hate to be without it. I have umpteen glazes and this is the dogs bits on freshly prepared / cleansed paint.

& topped with Power Lock is something else all together.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Stuart, that's exactly what I do. 

Cleansers imo shouldn't be confused with a glazes even if it's billed as a cleanser with glazing abilities. I try and use standalone products for each stage even if it is time consuming.

I've yet to read a bad word about it and on dark midtone colours it looks like a real hidden gem.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I've used it a few times and its great - leaves a very shiney finish and does an excellent job of filling light swirls and marring. Its just a shame that you can't use it under any of the new nano sealants :-(


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried Prima Amigo by hand - very easy to use by hand and leaves nice depth in colour but I prefer LP . next time I will try Amigo by machine to see the cutting and filling ability .


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've used it recently and was very impressed with the results. I didn't detect and real filling ability but still a fantastic deep glossy wet look when I used it.


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Its just a shame that you can't use it under any of the new nano sealants :-(


Try C2 over the top of it looks fantastic


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Kev let me see if I have any sample bottles in the garage and I can send you a sample of amigo see what you think before you buy it if you want?

Although we talk about it you may buy it and find it offers nothing over what you have (doubt that though!)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That would be fantastic Stuart, least I can compare before buying! 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll let you know later this evening, chances are I'll have some bottles kicking about seeing as I never chuck anything out.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! It usually just piles up!

Thanks mate, just fire me a PM!

Thanks again.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sample sorted will post in the morning. 60ml should be plenty to give the car a going over.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that mate! Some guy. Better remove it from my Cyc basket until I try it then!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks for that mate! Some guy. Better remove it from my Cyc basket until I try it then!


Lol saves you buying it to try it. Like I said my perception is that it is fantastic but it may not offer you anything over what you use


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

How do I go about using it by machine(rotary)? Is the same way as using using a polish. Thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

liam99 said:


> How do I go about using it by machine(rotary)? Is the same way as using using a polish. Thanks


Use it like a glaze mate. Lowest speed setting and just keep moving until you feel it's work and run clear.

Very little time required. Doesn't need worked like a polish.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

gally said:


> Use it like a glaze mate. Lowest speed setting and just keep moving until you feel it's work and run clear.
> 
> Very little time required. Doesn't need worked like a polish.


Thanks for that, Not used glaze before. I'm going to pick some of this up next time I'm at shinearama.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It is absolutely as good as it gets. Leaves a great finish, fills, does not mute flake at all, polymer so it's long term. Proper top draw product


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh and gally, try 2 blobs of amigo, and 2 blobs of gep on your pad at the same time and top with afpp or power lock, et voila


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I heard DM and you mention that! It'll be my first port of call!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I know sometimes he has wild ideas, but trust me it really works. I tried it on a night hawke black civic, the owner was speechless, and given how fast I can make it round a car like this it pays dividends


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah i'm semi at the thought. My Frp always benefits from decent cleansers/glazes on the colour I hope this will take it to the next level.

Need to get round to claying it! Hasn't been done since before xmas! Laziness! Paint isn't too bad though. 

GEP was immense by hand the other night followed by Lusso oro on half the car. Still running Celeste on the other half to check on durability.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Was in 2 minds about trying this product but now think i`m going to have to give in :lol:


----------



## kapella (Jun 8, 2011)

The best bar none is Diamond Glaze Car-Skin!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kapella said:


> The best bar none is Diamond Glaze Car-Skin!!


*
Welcome to the Forum...:wave:*


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

kapella said:


> The best bar none is Diamond Glaze Car-Skin!!





james_death said:


> *
> Welcome to the Forum...:wave:*


http://www.csdiamondglaze.eu/

I had to lol at that web page!

Thanks for all the comments guys. Looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> http://www.csdiamondglaze.eu/
> 
> I had to lol at that web page!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys. Looking forward to giving it a go!


HHHmmmmm...:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

'What others say' is pretty mad


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. And big thanks to Stuart for the sample. The stuff has really blown me away on the 2 panels I tested it on. Really surprised that more members haven't really tried it.

Definitely suited my colour to the ground. Looking forward to seeing it after a good clay and polish.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Prima Amigo and then 2 layers of Colli 915 on a black car is top notch with great durability. Very deep looking without being overly reflective.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input mate. 

I've been very impressed with it so far. Can't wait to get the whole car done.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

gally said:


> Thanks again guys. And big thanks to Stuart for the sample. The stuff has really blown me away on the 2 panels I tested it on. Really surprised that more members haven't really tried it.
> 
> Definitely suited my colour to the ground. Looking forward to seeing it after a good clay and polish.


You have to try it to believe it 

I got the most comments on my car with Amigo topped with Glasur :argie:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Gally, Are you using any futher step in between the Prima > LSP ?? A glaze maybe or does it not need it?

Cheers


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I used it after cleansing mate. So i'm using it as a glaze step. Then Topped with Celeste Dettaglio.

I will be trying a BF GEP/Amigo combo next week at some point. I hear it's rather good!


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

gally said:


> I used it after cleansing mate. So i'm using it as a glaze step. Then Topped with Celeste Dettaglio.
> 
> I will be trying a BF GEP/Amigo combo next week at some point. I hear it's rather good!


Sounds like a great 1,2,3 step to a stunning look:argie:

I'm going to be using Glasur as LSP would this sit ok on top of Amigo in your opinion?

Can't wait to see some pic's when you get around to yours fella :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Got my bottle yesterday and it smells lush, just need something to try it on at the moment


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mr THX said:


> Sounds like a great 1,2,3 step to a stunning look:argie:
> 
> I'm going to be using Glasur as LSP would this sit ok on top of Amigo in your opinion?
> 
> Can't wait to see some pic's when you get around to yours fella :thumb:


Will sit perfect mate. Glasur is a great choice to compliment the paint and Amigo.

Good choice mate.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

butler2.8i said:


> Got my bottle yesterday and it smells lush, just need something to try it on at the moment


That reminds me... one thing I don't like about it is the bottle cap. Although they brag about putting so much thought into the design of the bottle, the cap always throws off a bit when I open it


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

been meaning to try this for a while and i think you've finally convinced me gally, will get it added to my next order and give it a bash, might get some CG EZ Creme aswell so i can compare the 2 of them with the PB BH and Clearkotes i've already got

i do love a glaze


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Don't buy the EZ creme mate I have a 80% full bottle here mate you're more than welcome to try it before buying a full bottle.

White is of course the hardest colour to get anything out of so you need to work twice as hard!

We had an Evo IV at work yesterday for a full "polish" (don't ask)...


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

sound bud that would be spot on, i'm going to order a few of those small sample bottles so will get some PMG sorted out for you aswell

yeh white is a nightmare to get looking great (unless new), hard work but worth it when you eventually get there, the single part paint on the Evo isn't the easiest to work with either

i'm prob going to try them on the other 3 cars we have at the house so i can get a better idea and compare the glazes properly, will be hard to notice much/any difference on solid white tbh


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just send me a PM if you want that stuff mate.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

will do lad cheers :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good to know kev, glad you like it!


----------

